# Save My Face!



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Valor is VERY handler focused and food motivated, 6 months old. 

He jumps at my face to interact with me. I've been doing ignoring and turning my back until he settles, and/or running him through a few basic commands to settle him. Any other suggestions? I have seen other young dogs do this before, to their handler, is it a typical stage?

I *think* maybe he was taught "watch me" with food by the face or in the handlers mouth, which I generally don't do.He was raised until 5 months old in a puppy raising home with lots of kids. He is wonderful with my kids, doesn't jump on them UNLESS it is my 11 year daughter running through commands with him. So now that she has participated in handling him, he now does this to her too. Not to the 2 boys at all, as they do not get involved in training. Doesn't jump on friends either or anything like that. It's like he thinks he is suppose to affectionately nip at his handler's face. Bloody lip and nose so far, on me. 

So any tips beyond ignoring and distraction? I don't want to go correction collars at this age, or any age unless it becomes needed.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My Baron is very food motivated also and has done the jumping up in the face. I agree with you it is excitement. And yes, turning the back doesn't work. What I do is to step calmly forward into his space when he jumps up. The first few times, he simply backed up and jumped again. I stepped forward into his space. He stopped, jumped again. I stepped forward again. He stopped jumping. I just step forward into the space he's left and stop. No talking, no contact. He soon caught on. Then when he did calm down, I started with the training. It also helps to alternate praise with treats. Or even to hold off the treat and give it to him afterwards at the end of the session.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

CometDog said:


> Valor is VERY handler focused and food motivated, 6 months old.
> 
> He jumps at my face to interact with me. I've been doing ignoring and turning my back until he settles, and/or running him through a few basic commands to settle him. Any other suggestions? I have seen other young dogs do this before, to their handler, is it a typical stage?
> 
> ...


It sounds like you're squatting down to his level or bending over? I don't see how he could nip you and catch your face if you're standing up

For jumping, move your body into him. Just take a step toward him. It makes the dog feel unbalanced and they'll get down. No need for a verbal correction either. Do as many times as he jumps and he'll get the idea

Do you play before hand? If your pup has a bunch of energy, you can't really expect him to want to sit still. Go burn off energy. He should then be able to sit still longer, and be willing to be patient. After training, go back to playing


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you I am going to try that, moving forward into his space without interaction.

I'm not bending down. I am 4 ft 11 lol. The last handler ( I am his 3rd and last) he was devoted to was 6 ft plus. So he is coming up hot when he does it, and he is as tall as me on hind legs.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

CometDog said:


> Thank you I am going to try that, moving forward into his space without interaction.
> 
> I'm not bending down. I am 4 ft 11 lol. The last handler ( I am his 3rd and last) he was devoted to was 6 ft plus. So he is coming up hot when he does it, and he is as tall as me on hind legs.


I was going to ask if you happened to just be very short... I could see your problem. Us 6' tall people are jaded I guess :wink2:

I don't understand how a trainer would allow jumping NOT on command. I step into my pup if she jumps. If I'm sitting on the couch, she does not get pets until she jumps off. Only when I say "Up" *pats chest* is she allowed to jump on me

Luckily, GSD's are smart dogs. He'll get the picture quickly as long as you stick to it


----------



## Joys (Nov 6, 2017)

Mine is almost 5 months and she’s started doing something similar. It’s more of a body slam when she’s happy. 

But my dog is a neurotic nerve bag. Most things she does aren’t normal.


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Armistice said:


> It sounds like you're squatting down to his level or bending over? I don't see how he could nip you and catch your face if you're standing up


Not necessarily, Zelda does the same thing when she is over excited, especially to my daughter. She is 5 foot 8 (at 13 years old) and Zelda jumps high enough to reach her face, and that is from a stand still jump. I have seen her jump higher in the yard when she is trying to catch bugs with a running start!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Man this is a disaster waiting to happen. Stitches. Scars. My dog was suppressed from jumping on people at a very early age. The command is OFF! I don't feed her from my hands either. I do not reward with treats. If I give her something I casually drop it on the floor for her to 'find' or put in her bowl and say Eat Eat!


----------



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

My Xena does this as well. I guess its a GSD thing. She had almost stopped jumping but then she started back and worse. I try to ignore but haven't tried stepping into her space. I'll try that tonight for sure. I'm 5'3" so she can't get my face just yet unless I'm bending over.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

2 suggestions. Have him on a lead and step on the lead..then reward when his front feet touch the ground. Also have had luck teaching and "up" command, but only reward when the feet hit the ground with a "good off"..working on that with my Gunny, 5 1/2 months old but tall enough to almost reach my short to the ground face


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Armistice said:


> I was going to ask if you happened to just be very short... I could see your problem. Us 6' tall people are jaded I guess :wink2:
> 
> I don't understand how a trainer would allow jumping NOT on command. I step into my pup if she jumps. If I'm sitting on the couch, she does not get pets until she jumps off. Only when I say "Up" *pats chest* is she allowed to jump on me
> 
> Luckily, GSD's are smart dogs. He'll get the picture quickly as long as you stick to it


His handler before me only had him back for a week. He was raised in a home for his first 5 months with 5 kids. He only does it to me, and now my daughter..but he is more gentle with her. She has started training with me. We have been trying the step into him method and it is working. Thanks all for the advice. Getting a Czech dog at 6 months is fun!! Lol. He is such a good boy.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Simply teach and enforce incompatible behaviors such as sit and down. A dog can't be in your face while he is sitting or downing. This way, with a young pup, you don'y have to rely on compulsion as much. You have probably actually unknowingly taught the dog to be in your face.


----------

